# Removing hand grips



## Seadated (Jul 15, 2011)

The wife bought me some headed hand grips for my quad so whats the best way to take the old ones off without cutting them off? I would like to keep the old ones intact because the quad is only 1 year old.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

We can try the hot water trick, but it was easier back in the day with dirt bikes.


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

If you have an air compressor, get a blow gun attachment or similar item that you can get the tip just under the grip. Takes a little effort, but not as much as trying to do it without!


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

shady oaks said:


> If you have an air compressor, get a blow gun attachment or similar item that you can get the tip just under the grip. Takes a little effort, but not as much as trying to do it without!


Thats a great tip, maybe combine ideas and them grips will fly off


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

try one of those adjustable strap-type pipe wrenches

like

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...rc=T11WFSHP1&gclid=CIn-tfrNoK0CFYMEQAodrjEGpQ

grips without damaging


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

You can buy new scott ones on ebay for 10 bucks including shipping if all else fails.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

WD 40 put the straw between the hand grip and handle bar and spray the wd 40 in there. It will loosen up the adhesive that is used to hold the grips in place. 

Then use brake cleaner to clean off the wd 40 and install the new heated grips.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

The air pressure thing works on golf club grips but I tried it on my bike and it just blows straight through.. They but them on to stay on..I just cut them off..


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

The after market ones are nicer anyway. You will like the heated grips. I have them on my KLR and with the brush guards blocking the wind sometimes the high setting is too hot.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

If it were me..... I'd just cut them off and forget about it. Once you put on the heated grips, you're not going to be taking them off. At least I can't discover a reason why....

I have two quads, both with the Symtec winter packs on them. I just bought one quad in April. You wire them up, turn them on high and spray everything good with WD to install them. On my new 800efi, they'll get to hot on high.

My opinion, cut them off and if you ever decide to change (??), replacements are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Seadated (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas guys im going to work on it over new year eve weekend.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Let us know how it goes and post a pic.


----------



## Seadated (Jul 15, 2011)

averageguy said:


> Let us know how it goes and post a pic.


Well the grips are on i just cut to new/old ones off. I had a hard time getting one of the new grips on but finially got it. I wired the














grips so they only work when the key is in the on position. I still have to clean up one wire but im waiting till my ram mount comes for the gps.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Were the grips part of a "Winter Pack" or just heated grips? The thumb warmer is a must for me, riding as far to ice fish as I do.


----------



## Seadated (Jul 15, 2011)

ENCORE said:


> Were the grips part of a "Winter Pack" or just heated grips? The thumb warmer is a must for me, riding as far to ice fish as I do.


They were just heated grips. Last season i just used gauntlets and hands weren't too bad.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I had the stealer install just the grips. I wish I would have got the thumb warmer too. Two warm hands and two cold thumbs isn't right. I still need that....


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Good job! A man and his toys, it's a beautiful thing!


----------

